# A New York Writer's Research Pitch to Army.ca



## Aurelian603 (28 Oct 2014)

Hey guys, before I go on, I'm just going to apologize in advance if any of my questions come off of as being offensive, sophomoric or nosy. 

My name is Kahlil (username Aurelian603) and I'm a University student and writer currently based out of New York. For a long time now I've been very much interested in researching the contemporary Canadian Army. Specifically, I've been looking into writing a non-fiction account of life for young non-commissioned member of the Canadian Forces Support Branches. I'm here because I'd like some technical guidance from serving and retired members of the Canadian military (as well as non-enlisted experts) on several key elements of being a Canadian soldier. Before I go on, I'd like to say that I do not want anyone reading this to think I'm asking for classified information, I am however very humbly asking for any bit or scrap of advice, information or direction that I can receive. Here are my questions any answer (even if its a f**K off it is accepted guys), I need all the help I can get. 

1: Is there a unified Canadian Forces culture (or lack-thereof)? If so what seems to be the every-man image of the model good soldier and what is the image of his foil (e.g opposite, bad soldier). I know what the formal stance is, but what's the common squaddie's feelings about it? Is this culture founded on a deep sense of tough and rough masculinity (like the USMC), a sarcastic laid-back attitude (British Army) or something else. What defines the collective attitude of the Canadian Forces? 
2: What are the demographics of the military like? Is the Canadian Army of 2014, a young Army made up of males? What about visible minorities? I've seen official figures but I'd rather take the average soldier's opinion to nuance that - is it common to walk into a mess hall and see Afro-Caribbeans, First-Nations, Chinese or French Canadians sitting at a table like in the ads? Are soldiers still mostly rural farmboys or are they urban and first generation Canadians? Are there many LGBT members of the Forces? What's the atmosphere like for them? Is this a religious Army or an Army of Atheists?
3: What are the leisure activities and organizations (sports, clubs, interests etc) that many soldiers spend their free time with? 
4: Do many NCMs have degrees? If so did they acquire them before the military or after(i.e. correspondence courses/classes at Military schools etc)?
5: Are soldiers asked to learn new languages for specific corps and branches, and what are the most popular tracks?   
6: What are the daily routines, travails and for a Resource Management Support Clerks, their interactions with other soldiers? What about those for Intelligence Operators? How does he start his day off? What is the office like? What does he do to pass the time? 
7: What are key habits, quirks, skills and traits which separate Canadian soldiers and make them unique?

I'm going to stop here. Listen, I know after the tragic events that have happened in recent weeks some might be suspicious and down-right angry that I'm here asking this. Please be candid. As the son of a JDF soldier who trained with Canadian Soldiers in Ottawa and the grandson of an RAF soldier who served RCAF personnel in the Second World War, I have the utmost respect for you ladies and gentlemen and regardless of the response (or lack-thereof) this post garners, that respect will not diminish. 

Here's some of my information to shed light on who I am and where my interests lie. Please don't be ashamed to pose questions, comments and suggestions to any of my mediums here or elsewhere. 

- Aurelian603

https://www.facebook.com/kahlil.stultz
https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kahlil-stultz/62/26b/290
EMAIL: Kstultz2@binghamton.edu
EMAIL2: KahlStultz@hotmail.com
Here you can see some of my published (mostly non-fiction)work: 
http://issuu.com/asianoutlook


----------



## pbi (3 Nov 2014)

Aurelian603: I will go first. My opinions are somewhat dated and skewed, as I got out of uniform two years ago. I spent eight years as a non-commissioned member of the Army Reserve, then 28 years as a Regular Army Infantry officer, then ended it up with two years back in the Army Reserve as an Infantry officer. Although I am no longer in uniform, in my civvy job I work quite closely with the military: primarily, but not exclusively with the Army. During my military career I have had the experience of working with many soldiers from the supporting branches. I am very sure that there are many folks on this site who could give you a much better answer than I, but here goes. .



			
				Aurelian603 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, before I go on, I'm just going to apologize in advance if any of my questions come off of as being offensive, sophomoric or nosy.
> 
> My name is Kahlil (username Aurelian603) and I'm a University student and writer currently based out of New York. For a long time now I've been very much interested in researching the contemporary Canadian Army. Specifically, I've been looking into writing a non-fiction account of life for young non-commissioned member of the Canadian Forces Support Branches. I'm here because I'd like some technical guidance from serving and retired members of the Canadian military (as well as non-enlisted experts) on several key elements of being a Canadian soldier. Before I go on, I'd like to say that I do not want anyone reading this to think I'm asking for classified information, I am however very humbly asking for any bit or scrap of advice, information or direction that I can receive. Here are my questions any answer (even if its a f**K off it is accepted guys), I need all the help I can get. Don't worry: you will never get classified or even restricted information here. The Mods run a pretty tight ship and these days we are all more alert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marchog (3 Nov 2014)

I'm not actually sure how "kosher" it is to go around talking to reporters on the internet (especially one whose accreditation I am unsure of) as a currently serving member. I just did all of the media relations shtick in BMQ and am thus paranoid. Is there anyone here able to elaborate on the pertinent policies?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Nov 2014)

Life as a RMS clerk is so ........ Well...... What can one say?


----------



## Tibbson (3 Nov 2014)

Self professed reporter or not, given the type of questions being asked above I don't see why anyone couldn't answer (or not) any way they choose.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2014)

Marchog said:
			
		

> I'm not actually sure how "kosher" it is to go around talking to reporters on the internet (especially one whose accreditation I am unsure of) as a currently serving member. I just did all of the media relations shtick in BMQ and am thus paranoid. Is there anyone here able to elaborate on the pertinent policies?


Others can speak to the specifics about the latest re:  talking to media, but a general rule of thumb to remember is:  even if you CAN speak to media, if you're not comfortable, you don't HAVE to.


----------



## pbi (4 Nov 2014)

Marchog said:
			
		

> I'm not actually sure how "kosher" it is to go around talking to reporters on the internet (especially one whose accreditation I am unsure of) as a currently serving member. I just did all of the media relations shtick in BMQ and am thus paranoid. Is there anyone here able to elaborate on the pertinent policies?



ALCON: I took the precaution of discussing this with the Mods. Right now we are "cleared hot" as long as we respect the rules of this forum, as well as whatever additional regulations you must respect as a serving member. Be certain that the Mods will keep an eye out.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2014)

pbi said:
			
		

> Be certain that the Mods will keep an eye out.


 :nod:


----------



## Aurelian603 (8 Nov 2014)

Hello everyone Aurelian603 here 

Thank you so much for everyone who responded. 

While I  think that a career in journalism is respectable I don't work for any news agency, newspaper, magazine or journal outside of Vestal New York. I'm really just a 21 year-old college student researching for a fictional representation of life in the Canadian Army. I'm not a journalist - just a hack writer from the Bronx nothing more (and hopefully nothing less). You folks can check my LinkedIn and Facebook pages. I study Modern History and Asian Studies at a State University of New York and the bulk of my works have been published within the student press. I'm really just looking to gage the atmosphere of Canadian soldiering in the 21st century - nothing confidential or substantial. 

I'm very grateful for the responses and the questioning of my credentials shows the level of professionalism and prudence which many CF soldiers have both on the job and off the clock.


----------



## Aurelian603 (8 Nov 2014)

pbi said:
			
		

> Aurelian603: I will go first. My opinions are somewhat dated and skewed, as I got out of uniform two years ago. I spent eight years as a non-commissioned member of the Army Reserve, then 28 years as a Regular Army Infantry officer, then ended it up with two years back in the Army Reserve as an Infantry officer. Although I am no longer in uniform, in my civvy job I work quite closely with the military: primarily, but not exclusively with the Army. During my military career I have had the experience of working with many soldiers from the supporting branches. I am very sure that there are many folks on this site who could give you a much better answer than I, but here goes. .



Thanks for getting back to me. On the point about INT OP, I wanted know more about the trade. For somewhat obvious reasons its very enigmatic, though British INT OP and US ARMY Intelligence operators are little bit more open about who they are and what they do. In the US, its not uncommon for young college students to join the reserves or national guard (our provincial reserve) as INT OPs. In the UK, a book was published very recently by a Falklands veteran and enlisted soldier about the history of the organization (his name is Nick Van Der Bijl) I'd actually strongly recommend this book as Mr.Van Der Bijl has a exceptional grasp on narrative, prose and storytelling. Typically a large number of British soldiers who have not qualified for Officer training go into the Intelligence Corps as a fallback option or so I hear.  

 I want to know because it seems being an INT OP because it seems that its a prized occupation in the forces (and thus a plot mover). RMS Clerks and INT OPs strike me as similar (both work in support roles in offices, deal with confidential papers and information and RMS Clerks can sometimes get sent abroad as assistant military attaches). In Canada the Intelligence Branch is very shadowy and almost untalked about but from the nuggets of what I've picked up INT OPs in Canada are typically combat veterans with a foreign language and global history competencies.  I'm thinking a young guy off the street can become a RMS Clerk but the same can't be said for the INT OP. Am I far off the mark in my understanding of Canadian military science? I'd understand if you'd like to refrain talking about Intelligence/signals occupations however. 

In any case thank you again for getting back to me and I think speak for most Americans when I say thank you for your service.


----------



## Aurelian603 (8 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Life as a RMS clerk is so ........ Well...... What can one say?



Do they have degrees. What's a day at the office like? Is it a regular 9-5. In the British Army and the US Army military clerks and office workers get derisively termed "REMFs" do we see a similar dynamic in the Canadian Forces. What are the bulk of situations in which RMS Clerks find themselves?


----------



## Brasidas (8 Nov 2014)

Aurelian603 said:
			
		

> ..INT OPs in Canada are typically combat veterans with a foreign language and global history competencies.  I'm thinking a young guy off the street can become a RMS Clerk but the same can't be said for the INT OP.



The only regforce int ops that I've known have been OTs, but they're certainly listed as a direct entry trade on forces.gc.ca. I know at least two who don't have fluency in french, or any another language. The one I've been closest to is sharp and has a keen grasp of current events, but professes to've been just a broken infanteer cpl without special qualifications when he OT'd.

I've known several direct-entry reserve int ops, from pte to WO, and while none were stupid, its not ridiculously difficult to get in, certainly on the reserve side. Limited positions, aptitude requirement, sure. Jtfsniperninjaelite vs RMS clerk, not so much.


----------



## Monsoon (8 Nov 2014)

Aurelian603 said:
			
		

> Do they have degrees. What's a day at the office like? Is it a regular 9-5. In the British Army and the US Army military clerks and office workers get derisively termed "REMFs" do we see a similar dynamic in the Canadian Forces. What are the bulk of situations in which RMS Clerks find themselves?


RMS Clerks can have degrees, like anyone, but don't require them. Specific employment can vary like any other job; the 80% use case is that they work office hours doing administrative clerical tasks: processing payroll, approving claims, distributing and filing correspondence, and pushing along personnel administration. In that sense, the job is much like its civilian counterpart: the receptionist (Private) to office manager (Chief Clerk), with a dash of HR generalist thrown in.

I get the impression that you think they are often employed abroad. To the extent that any reasonably large group of military personnel working in an office will have a clerk or two, that may be the case in the larger embassies with big military attaché staffs (Washington, London and Brussels, i.e.), but it's far from "common". You will certainly find (on this site as an example) that people not of the support world tend to be impatient with the processes that it is the work of RMS Clerks to perform. More immature people tend to complain about the individuals rather than the processes. Like anyone, clerks can occasionally make honest mistakes through ignorance that have negative impacts they don't anticipate.

Here's what the recruiting site says Int Ops do:

- Collecting, processing and disseminating intelligence
- Identifying and analyzing information which is likely to affect military operations, national policies and objectives
- Managing resources in an intelligence unit, section or team
- Operating and managing information technology systems
- Advising on the employment of intelligence collection and surveillance systems
- Providing intelligence support to commanders at the tactical, operational and strategic levels

This is a general description of the intelligence competency, officers and operators together. On the Op (versus officer) side, the common employment is more along the "collect/process/disseminate" axis, while analysis above the tactical level is usually an officer (or quite senior NCO) function. Looking at it from that perspective, RMS Clerks and Int Ops share an information management function, albeit one that applies to different domains (administration versus intelligence).


----------

